
Rocket Launch Seen from the International Space Station [video] - bradstreet
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/15/rocket-launch-seen-from-the-in.html
======
blcArmadillo
Here is a NASA page with more details:
[https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap181126.html](https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap181126.html)

------
WestCoastJustin
Wow, absolutely incredible footage. Feels like you are watching some sci-fi
video. Thanks for posting this. I wonder how much work went into prepping the
camera, adjusting the angles, etc. Talk about lots of prep work and being in
the right place at the right time.

